# Looking for a WL GSD breeder in Germany or Czech Rep.



## EdmondB (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi all,

After living together with me and my wife for over 10 years, my parents and "our" dog Vini an AST are moving away (retiring) to our village home. I am looking to get a new dog, this time a GSD.

I live in Kosovo and i looked at some breeders in Serbia but i wasn't impressed. I was told that there are good WL breeders in Czech Republic (in contact with Jinopo and Marsyas Kennel)

So i am looking for any good breeder recommendations in Germany or CZ. I am willing to pay from €500 to €800 for a puppy, i prefer to own a WL over a Show line, even though i am not very active and i've been told that i need to spend around 5 work hours with WL dogs (which i find ridiculous at this day and age), i still have lots of time for activities, especially with my 7yo daughter and hopefully our new dog.

I am looking for a mix of companion/pet/security (alert dog).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vit Glisnik at Vikar kennels.
Barnero in Slovakia


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

EdmondB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After living together with me and my wife for over 10 years, my parents and "our" dog Vini an AST are moving away (retiring) to our village home. I am looking to get a new dog, this time a GSD.
> 
> ...


I recommend Marsyas. I'm very happy with the WL shepherd we got from them.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you can't find a working line dog in North America?

there are some very good breeders who do breed West German working lines, Czech and smartly combined
best of both .

some are on this forum .

wolfstraum, mycobracar , zu treuenhanden . Lisa has a litter right now - L litter .

we need to support the efforts of those doing a good job - dogs that can "represent" 

there are others also


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kosovo is not in North America.



carmspack said:


> you can't find a working line dog in North America?
> 
> there are some very good breeders who do breed West German working lines, Czech and smartly combined
> best of both .
> ...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

carmspack said:


> you can't find a working line dog in North America?
> 
> there are some very good breeders who do breed West German working lines, Czech and smartly combined
> best of both .
> ...


The OP is in Kosovo - ie Eastern Europe - 

I would suggest Anrebei kennels in Czech Republic - they seem to have more middle of the road temperament and nice looking dogs....


Lee


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong but I think OP mentioned 500-800 Euros. Don’t think you can get a dog at that kind of price now in Czech Republic. At least not from those kennels mentioned above. Most of the reputable kennels I’ve seen in EU now sell dogs for minimum 1000 Euros.


----------



## EdmondB (Mar 2, 2018)

nezzz said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think OP mentioned 500-800 Euros. Don’t think you can get a dog at that kind of price now in Czech Republic. At least not from those kennels mentioned above. Most of the reputable kennels I’ve seen in EU now sell dogs for minimum 1000 Euros.


I don't want to talk without proof but from what i've seen, buyers from NA are offered "NA prices". Lots of breeders i talked to in CZ ask from 500 to 1000 euros for a good puppy.

Again, it doesn't mean everyone does this, but i was mistaken as a "western" buyer and the price dropped after i told them my location. Could be only me though, so don't take me for my word on that.


I've talked to some of the breeders and they've told me i HAVE to spend 4-5+ hours per day working with the dog, i just don't think i can dedicate that kind of time to the dog. Our AST, we did spend similar time with him but that was between me and my dad who was always at home. I was thinking that just spending time with the dog, offering it the kind of love they usually offer to humans would be enough but i was recommended to not buy a WL GSD as he may have aggression issues if not "worked" enough.

I am still thinking about it, i'll talk to the breeders you mentioned, thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He'll figure that out when he starts looking


----------



## EdmondB (Mar 2, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> He'll figure that out when he starts looking


I did start looking and those are the prices i am given. I don't want to publish the kennels as it's a private negotiation but if you want i can PM you the emails they sent me including the prices which as i said are from 500 to 1000 euros for a male puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

EdmondB said:


> I did start looking and those are the prices i am given. I don't want to publish the kennels as it's a private negotiation but if you want i can PM you the emails they sent me including the prices which as i said are from 500 to 1000 euros for a male puppy.


No, please don't. It's really none of my business what your private negotiations are. I'm already trying to figure out how to turn off the "like" and "quote" notifications!


----------



## EdmondB (Mar 2, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> No, please don't. It's really none of my business what your private negotiations are. I'm already trying to figure out how to turn off the "like" and "quote" notifications!


Alright buddy, good talk.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Aritar Bastet....Zbynek Divis 
Panti Rei....Mariana Virgilova 

Both have excellent dogs.


----------



## EdmondB (Mar 2, 2018)

cliffson1 said:


> Aritar Bastet....Zbynek Divis
> Panti Rei....Mariana Virgilova
> 
> Both have excellent dogs.


I have already contacted Aritar but haven't gotten a reply from them. As for Panti Rei, i can't seem to find them on the web or social media?

I've found a few puppies that i like, i'm gonna pos their pedigrees and some pics here instead of opening a new thread if that's ok. I would like to hear what you guys think about their looks (if anything looks unhealthy etc) and pedigrees.


1. Zako Max z Jirkova dvora X Lanna z Jirkova dvora - breeder Jinopo

I put all the pictures here: https://imgur.com/a/xyKx7
Parents pedigrees:
Father: https://www.working-dog.com/dogs-details/5167094/Zako-Max-z-Jirkova-dvora
Mother: Lanna z Jirkova dvora

I couldn't find the mothers pedigree in PDB or working-dog.com

Description from litter announcement:


> The litter was born December 27 2017 and there are 1 sable male, 1 solid black male, 1 sable female and 2 solid black females available. Puppies are strong, short, dark pigmented and vital. This is a intra line breeding with accumulation of blood coming from 5th former DDR line and 3rd blood line. The pedigree of pups consists of all dogs with strong temperaments. The expected use of the puppies is for personal, family protection, law enforcement and also top sport.


He's the last pup available from the litter. 

2. Willis Bruce Anrebri X Dalka od Policie Ceske republiky from Marsyas 

Pictures: https://imgur.com/a/fUcR8
Pedigree: https://www.working-dog.com/breed/Havlovicky-cert-125009

Puppies were 6 weeks old in the photos. I will get more photos and a video today. So far, they have been the one of two breeders who asked for our needs and overall very helpful with questions. They seem like really nice people.

3. Qvido Vepeden x Qwina z Berounske Basty

https://www.working-dog.com/dogs-details/6344987/Rebel-z-Berounské-bašty

That's the only pic i have, getting more today. I was told his parents are more SPORT / IPO dogs. The breeder was also very nice, very helpful with many questions. They even told me he might not be as protective as some of the females they had such as this one and her sisters: https://www.working-dog.com/dogs-details/6348975/Quella-z-Berounské-bašty

Prices difference is 150 euros from the cheaper to the more expensive ones, so it's not really a factor right now.

I've told them i can't handle a high drive dog because i've been told they need 4-5 hours of work done with them every day, i can handle a few 30 minute sessions at most honestly. So a dog with lower drive and with an off switch would suit me better.

I also like the black puppy (1st) but overall very dark sable is my favorite GSD color. 

Any info you guys could give me on these is appreciated.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

EdmondB said:


> I have already contacted Aritar but haven't gotten a reply from them. As for Panti Rei, i can't seem to find them on the web or social media?
> 
> I've found a few puppies that i like, i'm gonna pos their pedigrees and some pics here instead of opening a new thread if that's ok. I would like to hear what you guys think about their looks (if anything looks unhealthy etc) and pedigrees.
> 
> ...


They all look great but unless the puppy is all black, you can't really tell what they'll look like when they're fully grown. If you look at pictures of 8 week old puppies next pictures of them as 2 year olds (there are a lot of pictures on Google or Instagram), a lot of times the colors and markings have changed. Most of the time they don't even look like the same dog. The only way to really predict is to see what the parents looked like, and even then it's a guessing game. Anyway good luck in your search.


----------



## EdmondB (Mar 2, 2018)

tc68 said:


> They all look great but unless the puppy is all black, you can't really tell what they'll look like when they're fully grown. If you look at pictures of 8 week old puppies next pictures of them as 2 year olds (there are a lot of pictures on Google or Instagram), a lot of times the colors and markings have changed. Most of the time they don't even look like the same dog. The only way to really predict is to see what the parents looked like, and even then it's a guessing game. Anyway good luck in your search.


Thank you, color is "a luxury choice" for me, the only color i really don't like is the Showline Black and Orange. Everything else is fine with me, but Dark Sable is my favorite .

I am more interested in the appearance of the pups, do they look healthy? The pedigrees etc.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

EdmondB said:


> Thank you, color is "a luxury choice" for me, the only color i really don't like is the Showline Black and Orange. Everything else is fine with me, but Dark Sable is my favorite .
> 
> I am more interested in the appearance of the pups, do they look healthy? The pedigrees etc.



Oh, ok. Yeah, they look fine, as much as I can tell from pictures.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you contact Vikar kennels? Vit and Jana are great! I know a few of their dogs and progeny of their dogs here in the States. They settle in the house, active but have off switches.


----------



## EdmondB (Mar 2, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Did you contact Vikar kennels? Vit and Jana are great! I know a few of their dogs and progeny of their dogs here in the States. They settle in the house, active but have off switches.


Yes i did contact him, he's expecting a litter in 2 weeks. https://www.working-dog.com/breed/Vikar-129902

Things are however taking an unexpected turn, we are about to buy a miniature schnauzer lol!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol Schnauzers are cool dogs! I really like the Giants.


----------

